# Mirror Lake Highway



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone been up this way yet to see if and how far the road is open? Was thinking of possibly going up to the Provo River Falls this weekend. Got the "itch" to get out in the great outdoors! Have a good one all and thanks for any info. Utbowhntr


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I doubt it will be open until the middle part of June. Probably worth a shot to get up to the falls, but there is usually a lot of snow in that area this time of year still.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Our family cabin is just over the mountain about 4 miles from the Mirror Lake highway, at 8000 feet elevation. Last we heard, a week or so ago, there was still 3 feet of snow on the road. Give it another couple weeks. If it stays as warm as its supposed to be this weekend, it'll be off in no time!


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Made it as far as Murdock Basin yesterday.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Not open yet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Not open yet.

The local newspaper says the 20th "Over the Hill" bicycle race from Kamas to Evanston may have to use an alternate route this year. The nationally sanctioned race is held annually on the 3rd weekend of June. It appears the cool weather and heavy spring snows may be too much for the DOT crews to remove.

I have to go up their this week and start picking up litter.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's approx 12 miles of the Mirror Lake Highway snowpacked; much of which has 6 inches of ice underneath on the pavement.

Pray for some warm weather. It only got to 56° F in Evanston today.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> There's approx 12 miles of the *National Goober Highway *snowpacked; much of which has 6 inches of ice underneath on the pavement.
> 
> Pray for some warm weather. It only got to 56° F in Evanston today.


And....why are you not clearing all that snow off of that highway ?? :? :?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > There's approx 12 miles of the *National Goober Highway *snowpacked; much of which has 6 inches of ice underneath on the pavement.
> ...


By the time I clean up the other 13 miles I have adopted the rest will be melted. I hate when the DOT pushes it off the road with big end loaders. See it's not really snow, it's 6 months of snowmobilers trash incrusted in ice. I have to pick it all up from the timber and down on the rock slides at the edge of the highway when it's pushed off the road.

Two things are certain on the *"Goober Memorial Highway"*: snow and litter.

Blah, blah, blah; there's 3 kinds of fools:
A) Just plain fools
B) **** fools
C) Volunteers


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Two things are certain on the *"Goober Memorial Highway"*: snow and litter.
> 
> Blah, blah, blah; there's 3 kinds of fools:
> A) Just plain fools
> ...


Goob....I told you a year or two ago I would be glad to help out one day...the offer still stands....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You're a good man, Goob. Very admirable of you to polish our gem.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhh shucks, you're welcome.

The wife and I, Wyomingites, have the longest stretch of "Adopt-a-Highway in the state of Utah; 25 miles. For awhile we were doing 44 miles, uncontracted with the DOTs anti-litter program. 

The wife has Lupus and can no longer walk the road. 

I may ask for volunteers to help this year.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Let us know when... Maybe could make it a little bbq and some night fishing make it an all day thing...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Let us know when... Maybe could make it a little bbq and some night fishing make it an all day thing...


Thanks, sounds good, maybe I will solicit a clean-up day.

Sorry utahbowhunter, didn't intend on hijaclking your post.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

No problem, just let me know when the clean-up and BBQ is.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's the latest on the Mirror Lake Highway. May be open on June 13th, but you might have to drive on packed ice on the north side from Sulphur Campgrounds to Bald Mtn. Pass:

http://www.uintacountyherald.com/V2_new ... 06&page=73


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Anymore info on the Mirror Lake highway?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not sure where the highway was closed because of snow, but I did make it to Mirror Lake, and then turned around. The road seemed to be quite clear...but....
This is the entrance to the main road off of the Mirror Lake Road...never did see the lake.
[attachment=1:23nzmmbs]Uinta's 040.jpgBut,[/attachment:23nzmmbs][attachment=2:23nzmmbs]Uinta's 041.jpg[/attachment:23nzmmbs][attachment=3:23nzmmbs]Uinta's 038.jpg[/attachment:23nzmmbs]

Still 4' of snow up there along the road in some area's....Trial Lake appears to 'maybe' be the first campground to open...maybe in two or three weeks ? Camper's were at some lower elevations however, it was pretty nice, with a temp of 68 degrees in the sunlight. Soapstone area is 'beautiful' and dry. I couldn't get to Wolf Creek from there, snow still on the road.

This last picture is for Orvis! :lol:......Mmmmmmm


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, neat! Lost Lake has some open water. That's good.

Anywhere to pull off the highway in that neighborhood? I'd assume so, since you were able to snap a pic.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It is hard to see the snow bank in this pic. but the snow is 'cut' along each side of the highway to allow 'mostly two or three cars to travel. Reminds me of Yellowstone in the winter. Pass lake is actually thawing very little at the edge's, but the only place to park is an area where the snow plows have turned around. 

LOAH.....is Lost Lake pretty deep. I've never noticed the dam at the far end of it. We had to park on the highway to get this pic of Lost Lake..



Again, it's hard to see the bank and the cut in this pic, but you can see how deep the snow still is...3 to 4 feet.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I can't find the website that I saw that info on before, but I believe it's in the neighborhood of 35 feet deep max. I might be wrong. Not a bad lake to fish though. 13-14 inch bows are the norm with the odd brookie, at least from the dam.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 thanks for thinking of me, corndogs... Yummy! When is summer going to be here?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Was up there yesterday (Monday the 16th). The highway is open and clear all the way. The camp grounds on the Kamas side are open through Cobble Rest but none above there. Lost through Butterfly lakes all still have considerable ice. There is still about 3 feet of snow in the Mirror Lake road. All the camp grounds on the Evanston side appear to be open. It will take a while for the high lakes to open up enough to be stocked.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2008)

Anybody go up last weekend?
I have a trip planned to Notch Mtn the 27th, 28th and 29th. Hope to get in ..But..... :shock: 
If we go I'll report on the 30th.
And Goob....thanks for all you do. Let us know when a joint effort is feasible.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Anybody go up last weekend?
> I have a trip planned to Notch Mtn the 27th, 28th and 29th. Hope to get in ..But..... :shock:
> If we go I'll report on the 30th.
> And Goob....thanks for all you do. Let us know when a joint effort is feasible.


Thanks, I may solicit some help for the first cleanup. Sounds like fun. I am loaded up at the office, could work everyday for 6 weeks to catch up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody go up last weekend?
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Notch Mtn is fun, good one for a counter-clockwise loop trip


Yep, got the grandkids coming on the 9th and would like to check it out this weeekend with Mrs Boss


----------

